# Networking D-Link Router Network Magic



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Network Magic, D-Link

Installed D-Link Router DI-624, D-Link Wireless Notebook Adapter DWL-650. Installed the software, ran the network wizard, set up network connections, booted and rebooted, installed , uninstalled, reinstalled, ran HP nettcpip, ran W XP repair from HP CD, called ISP to check account, reinstalled Network Magic, powered down router and modem and repowered, clicked repair on Network Magic, hooked Ethernet cable to D-Link router LAN port. Still cannot file and printer share! Checked firewalls on both computers and program access. Incoming connection on host shows no incoming clients connected!
I can surf the net from both the host Compaq and HP Notebook client.

Downloaded and ran free versions of Error Doctor, PC Doctor, PC OnPoint, Win Registry Pro, PC Rescue, PC Mighty Max, Registry Fix, Registry Mechanic (purchased) and CCleaner some of which Im suspicious of the last two I think are OK!

Still unable to network-only surf the net!

Got to be a simple answer! Some permission somewhere not satisfied.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You didn't tell us some key info. What version/patch level of Windows is in use? Xp-Home, XP-Pro, W2K, what? What is the exact symptoms when you try to browse in Network Places? No visible computers? Error Message?

Some general tips:

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version. If you can't PING both ways by name, you need to fix this before you'll be sharing.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What is "Network Magic"?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Network Magic is some kind of AOL network helper thingy....

(the only reason I know is I saw it loaded on a client who is BIG into AOL)

Personally it looks like its a little "fluff" utility that works alot like the other wireless tools I.E. repair option within windows and the config utility of WZC or the cards installed connection interface.


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry to be so long responding. This is my 5th week trying to sort out this problem with various help agencies from HP, D-Link, Network Magic, help forums etc. 

To answer TerryNet, NetworkMagic is a program you can download "free" to set up your Network automatically and it willl show a map of the system and the credentials and let you know if they are online and responding or not. It's pretty neat, but it costs $40! I only used the trial version.
At the moment I can:
From the Host computer, I can view both Host and Client shared folders.
From the Client computer, I can only view the Client folders.

From Host computer, viewing Work Group Computers-Host Opens! Client hour glass comes up, page never opens-goes into and unresponsive mode-have to End Program.
Viewing Work Group Computers from Client-get not accessible, might no have permission-access denied.
Host opens OK

System is partly working! Should I not be able to view the shared files in the Host computer from the Client computer-both computers should have access to each other?!!! Right?!!!
Thanks


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Look at Johnwills post he mentions most of the reasons why 1 PC can't browse a second PC the main things are firewalls, sharing not enabled, user accounts, and sometimes Netbios problems. Check over his post. I would check both PC's user accounts and firewalls. Uninstall the firewalls if you have to! There have been more than one occassion that a shut off firewall still blocks things it shouldn't be.


----------



## senna (May 2, 2002)

When you guys say "user accounts" what are you meaning? Are you saying that the user account must have adminstrator rights? 
Just trying to understand for myself.

Thanks
Senna


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

No there just needs to be the same user account on each side bot hwith suffient "rights" to be able to connect in. You do not need to have admin rights to connect to a PC you hjust need enough permissions.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you want a third vote for FIREWALL problem, here is mine.

Thanks for the info on Network Magic. Now I'm rather confused about your network. From your first post I inferred that you had broadband modem to router to two PCs. But in your post #5 you talk extensively about a host and a client computer, from which I infer that you are using ICS. If you describe your network, somebody may be able to give better help (if it's not firewall).


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Error: Norton Antivirus has encountered an internal program error (3029,14)

To fix problem, uninstall NAV and all Symantic products, clean boot the computer and reinstall.
I may as well close this one out and see where i stand after I finish that. I might use a diferent antivireus or disconnect from the internet and try without firewalls!

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

I was in the process of trying John Will's suggestion and double checking some other issues!

Thanks John!


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Reinstalled W XP Home Edn SV PK 2 

Just reinstalled Windows XP Home Edn and Serv Pack 2 FAT is NTFS

SP 2 does have an inherent Firewall but it can be turned off!

Before I Install any other software, I'll try setting up the Network using the wizard and see what happens!

It will surf the net now just after installation using IE 

Shows the LAN and Workgroup computers!

I haven't installed any D-Link software as of yet or any other software other than the OEM W XP and SV PK 2
I'll have to reinstall drivers and printers and programs later!

Tower and Notebook can see both workgroup computers and network places.

Tower can see C: on Notebook, from Docs and Settings-Desktop, Favorites, Shared Documents and Start 
Menu.
Notebook can only see the above on Notebook only! Access Denied to Tower 

Seems to be a permissions issue rather than a firewall issue! 
Of course it could be a firewall permissions issue, but intranet firewalls are turned off and internet firewalls are off and Windows Security Firewall is off!?????


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

I guess the part that stumps me is: the fact that both computers show
Workgroup Computers for both computers-TOWER and NOTEBOOK

TOWER displays TOWER Network Places and NOTEBOOK Network Places
NOTEBOOK only displays NOTEBOOK Network Places

TOWER can access shared features from both TOWER and NOTEBOOK computers
NOTEBOOK can only display NOTEBOOK shared content

Modem connects to the WAN Port

Computers connect to the LAN Ports and apparently they shouldnt care which Port (1-4)
If the Ports were dedicated to the computers, then I could interchange the connections and make the system think that the Notebook is the Tower and the Tower is the Notebook: then I could Access the Tower from the Notebook and the Tower would not be able to Access the Notebook

If the Tower has access to both computers, why would the Notebook not have access to both computers?

Something is not satisfied, but it doesnt make logical sense to a non-computer technician!

I guess I may as well forget Networking and share my files and folders with my 1GB USB flash key or my 250GB Western Digital USB Drive

I can use the D-Link Router and wireless adapter card to surf the net. My intention was to do both net surfing and networking. D-Link provides no assistance for networking-only trip to the internet!
Thanks!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

No need to forget networking. From your above post, networking is fine on TOWER. Right?

I've lost track of what you know and do not know, so please excuse if I'm posting info you already know.

To open a Command Window: Start - Run - cmd - OK

To determine a computer's IP address: open a Command Window and type
ipconfig /all

Now for some troubleshooting: on NOTEBOOK open a Command window and type
ping IPofTOWER (where IPofTOWER is the IP address of TOWER)

Do you get Replies, or do you get packets lost?

If you got Replies, do the same ping except use the Computer Name of TOWER for IPofTOWER.

Replies or lost packets?

If you got Replies to either or both, then
Start - Run - \\IPofTOWER - OK

Use the IP address of TOWER for IPofTOWER; after about a minute you should get an explorer window showing TOWER's shares. If not, what is the error message?


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Will Check it!

Thanks TerryNet


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Pinged Tower IP Adrs from Notebook-4 pkts sent/ 4pkts rec'd/ 0 lost

Pinged Notebook iP adrs from Tower-4pkts sent/4 pkts rec'd/ 0 lost

Pinged TOWER from Notebook-4 packets sent/4pkts rec'd/0 lost

Pinged Notebook from Tower-4pkts sent/4 pkts rec'd/ 0 lost
BOTH seem to be "making the trip" to and from each other!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"BOTH seem to be "making the trip" to and from each other!"

Excellent. Now try the Start - Run - \\TOWER - OK from the NOTEBOOK.


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Start-Run-Tower-OK from Notebook: Access Denied

Start-Run-Notebook-OK from Tower Opens display just fine and show shared Drive and Documents-Printers and Faxes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

The TOWER has XP Home with Service Pack 2, right? If so, I can think of three possible causes; in order of probability (by my estimate):

1. A 3rd party firewall (Norton, McAffee, Zone Alarm, etc.) blocking access. If not properly configured they should be uninstalled for testing; some people have found that even 'disabled' they are able to frustrate home networking).

2. Some type of corruption for which on this forum we have not yet seen a fix.

3. Corruption for which we have seen a fix.

I know several of us have already pounded on the firewall issue, but please check again before I go look up the corruption stuff.


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

Refering to Post #10 and #12 I completely removed Norton from the Tower.
Error: Norton Antivirus has encountered an internal program error (3029,14)
Disables all pop up stoppers and antivirus programs using the start menu and rebooting.

Performed a clean boot on the Notebook using the OEM W XP Home Edition disk and a new SP2 disk. Only firewalls were SP2 which were disabled. All other programs were wiped out-starting out fresh!
Tried networking with a ethernet crossover cable-same results.
Finally ran the wireles software in the notebook and tried the DWL-G650

Post #10
To fix problem, uninstall NAV and all Symantic products, clean boot the computer and reinstall.
I may as well close this one out and see where i stand after I finish that. I might use a diferent antivireus or disconnect from the internet and try without firewalls!

Thanks for all the help!

Post #12
Reinstalled W XP Home Edn SV PK 2

Just reinstalled Windows XP Home Edn and Serv Pack 2 FAT is NTFS

SP 2 does have an inherent Firewall but it can be turned off!

Before I Install any other software, I'll try setting up the Network using the wizard and see what happens!

It will surf the net now just after installation using IE

Shows the LAN and Workgroup computers!

I haven't installed any D-Link software as of yet or any other software other than the OEM W XP and SV PK 2
I'll have to reinstall drivers and printers and programs later!

Tower and Notebook can &#8220;see&#8221; both workgroup computers and network places.

Tower can &#8220;see&#8221; C: on Notebook, from Docs and Settings-Desktop, Favorites, Shared Documents and Start
Menu.
Notebook can only &#8220;see&#8221; the above on Notebook only! Access Denied to Tower

Seems to be a &#8220;permissions&#8221; issue rather than a &#8220;firewall&#8221; issue!
Of course it could be a firewall &#8220;permissions&#8221; issue, but intranet firewalls are turned off and internet firewalls are off and Windows Security Firewall is off!?????

Quote | Quick Reply

Quote | Quick Reply


----------



## bobxls (Feb 14, 2005)

After two solid months of struggling with W XP network setup wizard-Network Magic works magic!!!

I dont know what they know that makes it easier, but it works!

I had some issues with the Notebook-after doing a clean boot and installing W XP SP2 no firewalls on-Notebook could not access the Tower.

Tower had a crash with Norton Antivirus-internal error-uninstall NAV and any Symantec components.
Uninstalled Norton and with no antivirus-disconnected from the internet and wired directly with a Ethernet crossover cable  Tower could access the Notebook-Notebook could not access the Tower.

After installing drivers and software programs in the Notebook, I decided to download Network Magic again. This time it found my router and mapped the network. Installed it in the Tower and I can share desired files and folders from both computers!

Network Magic is $30 with a $10 discount right now. I guess I learned something from the past 2 months, but it seems to be $30 well spent at least for the moment!

Appreciate everyones help!
Happy computering and smooth surfing!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Glad to hear you got it working through network magic but I think I'ld challk this up to a "patch-fix" by utilizing a third party solution. Sorry to hear you had to resort to paying $ just to get your software configuration squared away. As long as your happy with the outcome though thats all that matters really after all it is your network


----------

